# Backflow freeze protection valve.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Two years ago I had some frozen issues with a couple backflows on Tallahassee area. After that I used a freeze protection valve on my backflows installation. 









What do you guys use up north for freeze protection? Recently installed a couple 2" RPz in Panama City with this valve plus insulation but I'm a little worry if that is enough.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Thermal bag


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So after installing this valve after yur freeze issues, did it solve the issue? How does this work?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So after installing this valve after yur freeze issues, did it solve the issue? How does this work?












No more frozen issues but in Florida the winter isn't that bad, that's why I'm curious. This one was installed about a year ago and work kinda like a trap primer.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A freeze valve is also needed on solar systems here in FL. They spit out a little bit of water when the temperature drops to around 39 degrees F. I'm guessing the ones on the backflow operate on a similar principle.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

This probably doesn't help you, but since you asked what we do up north. 
Most backflow's are installed indoors for freeze protection, outdoor installs have to be blown out in the fall.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

For the installs that we cannot move indoors we use a product called Hot Box. They are heated fiberglass or aluminum enclosures. 

http://www.hubbellpowersystems.com/enclosures/hotbox/default.asp


----------

